# ASC Pilot -  Written only for AIR Nav?



## cda84 (21 Jan 2006)

Dumb question, but are the written exams at aircrew selection only for Air Navs or do pilots need to review highschol math as well. Im leaving tmmrw so Im sure I could brush up tonight and tmmrw night in Trenton, but I was under the impression that pilot is hands and feet only.

Thanks guys

Chris


----------



## Sf2 (21 Jan 2006)

pilot candidates write the written exams as well.


----------



## cda84 (22 Jan 2006)

Do they count toward pilot selection?


----------



## Quyen (22 Jan 2006)

I was told the written exams are for air nav only.


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Jan 2006)

Quyen said:
			
		

> I was told the written exams are for air nav only.



Hmmm...I had to do both...I've flown 17 navigator-free years.  Pilots definitely need to know math too.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Sf2 (22 Jan 2006)

> Do they count toward pilot selection


Of course it does, or why would you write them?  :



> I was told the written exams are for air nav only


Well, you can go by what you were told, or by what a CF pilot is telling you.  Its your choice.



You guys DO know that there are aircraft in the CF inventory without navigators right?  You think those pilots just fly around aimlessly?


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jan 2006)

short final said:
			
		

> You think those pilots just fly around aimlessly?



That is supposed to a rhetorical question .... right?


----------



## Sf2 (22 Jan 2006)

of course ;D


----------



## SeaKingTacco (22 Jan 2006)

> Hmmm...I had to do both...I've flown 17 navigator-free years.  Pilots definitely need to know math too.
> 
> Cheers,
> Duey



And you are the poorer man for missing out on the experience, Duey  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Jan 2006)

Sadly...SKT...I am... :'( 

*sniff, sniff*



...wait a second, I just got over it!


----------



## cda84 (24 Jan 2006)

For the record, the writtens are for Navigator only. Everybody writes them. But Nav only, do NOT count towards pilot selection. Plain and simple. So no more discrepencies.


----------



## Sf2 (24 Jan 2006)

terrific, so newer pilots don't need to know math now?

What's 3/2 * 1% of my TAS again???


----------



## cda84 (24 Jan 2006)

Just relaying on a stress-reliever bit of information for people.

I agree with you however Short Final, dont get me wrong, math is extremely important.


----------



## Zoomie (24 Jan 2006)

cda84 said:
			
		

> If you feel it should be encorporated, talk to the ASC staff.



It's fun to be summed up by an OCdt in the Infantry.   :

The written tests may be geared towards the Navigator side of selection - but don't relax too much on your basic math skills.  If you are struggling at Aircrew Selection - be prepared for a hard, long road for the rest of your aviation career (however short it may be).


----------



## cda84 (24 Jan 2006)

No no, I would never try to sum you guys up. Math is crucial, agreed. But the answer to the question was all I was stating.

Thanks guys

Chris


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Jan 2006)

cda84 said:
			
		

> No no, I would never try to sum you guys up. Math is crucial, agreed. But the answer to the question was all I was stating.
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Chris



Ref?


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Jan 2006)

I think we're done here. Apply to a Moderator if you think you have something worthwhile to add.

Locked


----------

